# Windows 8 geleakt !



## thescythe (13. April 2011)

*Windows 8 geleakt !

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun hat es auch Microsoft erwischt, wie bekannt wurde ist eine frühe Alpha-Version des zukünftigen Windows 8 ins Netz gelangt.

Die Version trägt die Bezeichnung Milestone 1 mit der Ziffernfolge 6.1.7850.0 und ist vom 22.01.2010. Aktuell arbeiten die Redmonder an Milestone 3 .
Viele Neuerungen im Vergleich zu W7 sind in der frühen Version noch nicht zu finden, wobei die rasend schnelle Installation als Highlight zu bezeichnen ist - W7 braucht ca. doppelt so lange .

Ob die weiteren Versionen von W8 mit den Namen Milestone 2/3 auch geleakt werden, bleibt abzuwarten .

Das Image ist knapp 2,5GB groß und steht derzeit nur als 32Bit Version zu Verfügung, die Installation dauert ca. 10min incl. zweimaligen Neustart . ​


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. April 2011)

Sicher nur ein abgespecktes Win7 mit einem möchtegern Win8 Theme
Um welche Neuerungen handelt es sich denn?

Das GUI sieht ja auch irgendwie hässlich aus..


----------



## Freestyler808 (13. April 2011)

es ist definitiv Milestone 1 von Windows 8
allerdings kann man diese Version offiziell mit einem Einladungscode downloaden
man braucht keinen Code oder eine Aktivierung

früher oder später werden auch die anderen Milestones geleakt werden


----------



## Panto (13. April 2011)

sieht so aus als würde windows 8 eher ein windows 7.1 werden


----------



## Rollora (13. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Sicher nur ein abgespecktes Win7 mit einem möchtegern Win8 Theme
> Um welche Neuerungen handelt es sich denn?
> 
> Das GUI sieht ja auch irgendwie hässlich aus..


 
Nö, ist tatsächlich ein früher Win8 build, der geistert schon eine Weile herum


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. April 2011)

Schade, ein 3D GUI inkl 3D fähigem Monitor (ohne Brille) wär mal was gewesen

Mal testen, ist ja legal das runter zu laden?


----------



## krauthead (13. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> sieht so aus als würde windows 8 eher ein windows 7.1 werden


 
Da kann einer schon am ersten Milestone erkennen wie Windows 8 am Ende aussieht.

Kannst du uns auch schon die Lottozahlen sagen?


----------



## Hugo78 (13. April 2011)

Was soll man mit einer Beta von Windows?
Hat Vista nicht gereicht?


----------



## Legacyy (13. April 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Mal testen, ist ja legal das runter zu laden?


 
Ich denke nicht dass es legal ist. Wie jeder Leak bei Spielen etc. ist es auch hier verboten diese Version runterzuladen. 

Da es eh nur die 32-bit Version ist, interessiert mich das im Moment so viel wie ein Sack Reis der in China umfällt


----------



## lord-elveon (13. April 2011)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> es ist definitiv Milestone 1 von Windows 8
> allerdings kann man diese Version offiziell mit einem Einladungscode downloaden
> man braucht keinen Code oder eine Aktivierung


ich dachte das wär der m3 den man laden könnte? 



Panto schrieb:


> sieht so aus als würde windows 8 eher ein windows 7.1 werden


w7 war ja schon vista 6.1, w8 wird 6.2 



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Was soll man mit einer Beta von Windows?
> Hat Vista nicht gereicht?


mooment mal, w7 technical preview war schon stabiler + schneller als vista oder xp!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. April 2011)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht dass es legal ist. Wie jeder Leak bei Spielen etc. ist es auch hier verboten diese Version runterzuladen.
> 
> Da es eh nur die 32-bit Version ist, interessiert mich das im Moment so viel wie ein Sack Reis der in China umfällt


 
Laut Freestyler kann man sie aber offiziel mit einem Einladungscode herunterladen, scheint nur 2.45 GB gross zu sein


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (13. April 2011)

Der Screenshot zeigt mehr als eindeutig, dass Microsoft etwas gegen die unberechtigte Verbreitung und Nutzung der Software hat. Wenn die dich finden, bist du am Popo, vermute ich. Ich riskiere das gar nicht erst.

Im Übrigen wird gerade am M3 gearbeitet, der Leak ist M1, also weit weg vom aktuellen Stand und relativ uninteressant. Außerdem sperrt MS die interessantesten Neuheiten.... Die öffentliche Beta ohne Blockierung der Neuheiten wird äußerst interessant.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. April 2011)

Also wenn Win 8 doppelt so schnell installiert sein soll wie Win 7, dann muss 8 in 5 Minuten auf der Platte sein.


----------



## Rizzard (13. April 2011)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Was soll man mit einer Beta von Windows?
> Hat Vista nicht gereicht?


 
Sicherlich, aber manche wollen eben die "gute" alte Zeit noch mal erleben. Manche mögens kompliziert^^

@topic:
Bislang habe ich sowieso kein Interesse an Win8, mit Win7 bin ich rundum zufrieden. Soviel besser wird das neue OS auch nicht werden.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. April 2011)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Der Screenshot zeigt mehr als eindeutig, dass Microsoft etwas gegen die unberechtigte Verbreitung und Nutzung der Software hat. Wenn die dich finden, bist du am Popo, vermute ich. Ich riskiere das gar nicht erst.
> 
> Im Übrigen wird gerade am M3 gearbeitet, der Leak ist M1, also weit weg vom aktuellen Stand und relativ uninteressant. Außerdem sperrt MS die interessantesten Neuheiten.... Die öffentliche Beta ohne Blockierung der Neuheiten wird äußerst interessant.


 
Ja hab ich auch gerade gelesen, das ist aber die neue gelakte Version, ich habe von der "offiziellen" Version gesprochen. Strafbar will ich mich nicht machen für ne lausige Beta


----------



## Panto (13. April 2011)

krauthead schrieb:


> Da kann einer schon am ersten Milestone erkennen wie Windows 8 am Ende aussieht.
> 
> Kannst du uns auch schon die Lottozahlen sagen?


 
du bist nicht witzig, also sei still. 

windows 8 wird ein gemoddetes windows 7 dass ist was mich aufregt. die sollten mal solangsam ein komplett neues betriebssystem programmieren. das jetzige windows ist einfach nur träge


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. April 2011)

Naja ein Update hätte wohl gereicht für Win7, hoffentlich nehmen sie die nervige Warteschlaufe beim Systemstart raus..


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> windows 8 wird ein gemoddetes windows 7 dass ist was mich aufregt. die sollten mal solangsam ein komplett neues betriebssystem programmieren. das jetzige windows ist einfach nur träge


Ja nee, ist klar. Und das am besten noch bis Ende des Jahres was?


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Mich hätte das interessiert, wenn die an WinFS weiterarbeiten würden. So wird das "nur" eine Weiterentwicklung von Win 7 mit netten Features. 
@Panto
Träges Windows liegt ja wohl an anderen Sachen. Bei mir ist Win 7 schneller als ein parallel installiertes Ubuntu (mit der graphischen Oberfläche, schläft das teilweise ein gefühltermaßen). Kein Grund unfreundlich zu sein.
MfG


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (13. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> du bist nicht witzig, also sei still.
> 
> windows 8 wird ein gemoddetes windows 7 dass ist was mich aufregt. die sollten mal solangsam ein komplett neues betriebssystem programmieren. das jetzige windows ist einfach nur träge



0o da hat einer seine Glaskugel ausgepackt...Was bitte ist an Windows 7 64bit träge???

Vielleicht liegt es auch mal wieder an demjenigen,der VOR dem Rechner sitzt!

Windows 7 ist das beste Windows seit Windows XP!

Schnell,stabil,was will man mehr?


----------



## Panto (13. April 2011)

nur weil es das beste windows ist kann es nicht träge sein? ihr seid schon paar helden. es ist träge und kann dazu nicht die gesamte power der hardware nutzen weil der kern einfach nur hoffnungslos veraltet ist. dass ihr zockerkids nichts davon merken tut ist mir bewusst.


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> nur weil es das beste windows ist kann es nicht träge sein? ihr seid schon paar helden. es ist träge und kann dazu nicht die gesamte power der hardware nutzen weil der kern einfach nur hoffnungslos veraltet ist. dass ihr zockerkids nichts davon merken tut ist mir bewusst.


Dann bist Du wohl der mit dem Plan

Das größte Problem eines PC sitzt im Schnitt zwischen einem und einem halben Meter vor dem Monitor. Verkneif es Dir ruhig hier rumzuflamen, und installier Dir MacOS oder Linux.
MfG


----------



## nyso (13. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> sieht so aus als würde windows 8 eher ein windows 7.1 werden


 

Also ein Vista.3
Win7 war Vista.2, jetzt kommt Vista.3


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. April 2011)

Ich denke MS wird schon genug mit dem ARM Port beschäftigt sein. Ich erwarte keine großen Features aber ich verlange auch keine 

Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit Win 7 / 2008r2


----------



## Panto (13. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Dann bist Du wohl der mit dem Plan
> 
> Das größte Problem eines PC sitzt im Schnitt zwischen einem und einem halben Meter vor dem Monitor. Verkneif es Dir ruhig hier rumzuflamen, und installier Dir MacOS oder Linux.
> MfG


 
also mehr plan als du wichtigtuer hab ich auf jeden fall. du scheinst null ahnung von der materie zu haben also trag hier nicht so dick auf und mach dich nicht lächerlich. geh dein call of duty zocken, höchstens davon hast du vielleicht ne ahnung mehr auch nicht 



nyso schrieb:


> Also ein Vista.3
> Win7 war Vista.2, jetzt kommt Vista.3


 
genauso sieht es aus. wenigstens einer der durchblickt hier


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Danke für die Blumen. Tu mir aber den Gefallen, Deinen Angriff orthographisch und grammatikalisch etwas sauberer vorzutragen. Kleingeschriebene Sätze ohne Satzzeichen tragen nicht zur Verständlichkeit bei.

BTT: Hat keiner behauptet Win 7 wäre kein Vista 1.1, Win 8 wird auch nicht der nächste Durchbruch ala NT 4.0, allerdings geht MS in die richtige Richtung. Kein unsinniger überflüssiger Schnickschnack im System, den ich dann deinstallieren/deaktivieren muß, dafür eine Funktion zum Imagemount ohne zusätzliche Programme und eine noch striktere Trennung von System- und Anwendungsebene, was will ich bei einem MS-OS denn mehr?
MfG


----------



## Panto (13. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen. Tu mir aber den Gefallen, Deinen Angriff orthographisch und grammatikalisch etwas sauberer vorzutragen. Kleingeschriebene Sätze ohne Satzzeichen tragen nicht zur Verständlichkeit bei.


 
woher wusste ich bloß dass das kommen wird  wenn einem die argumente ausgehen wird halt kurzerhand die grammatik kritisiert. einfach nur lächerlich solche menschen wie du  und nö, meinen schreibstil werde ich nicht ändern, da ich so viel zeit sparen kann 



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> BTT: Hat keiner behauptet Win 7 wäre kein Vista 1.1, Win 8 wird auch nicht der nächste Durchbruch ala NT 4.0, allerdings geht MS in die richtige Richtung. Kein unsinniger überflüssiger Schnickschnack im System, den ich dann deinstallieren/deaktivieren muß, dafür eine Funktion zum Imagemount ohne zusätzliche Programme und eine noch striktere Trennung von System- und Anwendungsebene, was will ich bei einem MS-OS denn mehr?



windows 7 ist voll mit überflüssigem schnick schnack. deswegen ist es ja auch so aufgequollen und träge. und den schnick schnack kannst du auch nicht deaktivieren weil er  fest im system integriert ist  und wow, ein image-mounter, ist ja mal voll die revolution


----------



## Kaktus (13. April 2011)

@Panto
Gleich wer recht hat, aber dein Verhalten ist unter aller Kanone.


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

@Kaktus
Tut mir leid, aber kleine Trolle verleiten dann irgendwann dazu offtopic zu gehen.

@Panto
Was, außer dem Windows Explorer, der dummerweise essentiell ist für den Windowsbetrieb, läßt sich denn bittesehr nicht deaktivieren?


----------



## Fragile Heart (13. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> nur weil es das beste windows ist kann es nicht träge sein? ihr seid schon paar helden. es ist träge und kann dazu nicht die gesamte power der hardware nutzen weil der kern einfach nur hoffnungslos veraltet ist. dass ihr zockerkids nichts davon merken tut ist mir bewusst.


Was hat dich den gestochen? 

Vielleicht solltest du mal tiefluft holen und deine Argumentation nochmals überprüfen, die ist leicht Lückenhaft würde ich sagen.


----------



## Rabi (13. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> woher wusste ich bloß dass das kommen wird  wenn einem die argumente ausgehen wird halt kurzerhand die grammatik kritisiert. einfach nur lächerlich solche menschen wie du  und nö, meinen schreibstil werde ich nicht ändern, da ich so viel zeit sparen kann


Weil du bisher ja so viele Argumente genannt hast. Ich hab da nur "du bist lächerlich, hast keine Ahnung, blabla", also kurz gesagt billige Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen gelesen, aber ich als Außenstehender kann das ja nicht beurteilen.


----------



## alm0st (13. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:


> woher wusste ich bloß dass das kommen wird  wenn einem die argumente ausgehen wird halt kurzerhand die grammatik kritisiert. einfach nur lächerlich solche menschen wie du  und nö, meinen schreibstil werde ich nicht ändern, da ich so viel zeit sparen kann
> 
> 
> 
> windows 7 ist voll mit überflüssigem schnick schnack. deswegen ist es ja auch so aufgequollen und träge. und den schnick schnack kannst du auch nicht deaktivieren weil er  fest im system integriert ist  und wow, ein image-mounter, ist ja mal voll die revolution



Schreit Zocker-Kiddys in den Raum und benimt  sich wie die Selbigen... 

Denke Windows 8 wird man guten Gewissenes überspringen können, da keine wirklich nötigen Features oder Verbesserungen kommen. Die intregrierte Mount Funktion ist zwar ganz nett, mir ist aber Daemon Tools trotzdem lieber. Und noch hat sich Win 7 nicht richtig etabliert (im Business Bereich), weshalb Win 8 auch nicht so einen großen Erfolg einfahren wird.


----------



## Gnome (13. April 2011)

Windows 8 wird von mir vermutlich ausgelassen. Ich seh es nicht ein, aller 2 Jahre 120 Euro fürn Betriebssystem auszugeben. Windows 7 is super und wofür ein Windows 8 was genauso ausschaut wie Windoof 7? Den Wiederherstellungs-Knopf brauch ich definitiv nicht! Und weiteren Schnickschnack brauch ich auch nicht


----------



## Kuomo (13. April 2011)

TOOOOLLLLL win7 schaut besser aus und funzt wahrschl auch besser. Was bringt da son ein alpha leak?


----------



## Kaktus (13. April 2011)

@Kuomo
So ein Leak ist für User interessant die sich gerne mit neuen Techniken beschäftigen. Man kann oft schon Dinge ergründen die anderen Nutzern nicht offen stehen. Für den typischen user ist so etwas uninteressant, aber viele spielen eben gerne herum, testen und geben so Infos weiter die man sonst vielleicht erst viel später bekommt.


----------



## Explosiv (13. April 2011)

Gnome schrieb:


> Windows 8 wird von mir vermutlich ausgelassen. Ich seh es nicht ein, aller 2 Jahre 120 Euro fürn Betriebssystem auszugeben. Windows 7 is super und wofür ein Windows 8 was genauso ausschaut wie Windoof 7? Den Wiederherstellungs-Knopf brauch ich definitiv nicht! Und weiteren Schnickschnack brauch ich auch nicht


 
Niemand zwingt dich zu etwas, auch nicht zum Kauf von Windows 8. 

@News:

Die erste offizielle Beta soll bereits im September erscheinen, bis dahin kann ich noch warten. 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## krauthead (13. April 2011)

@all
Ist es nicht absolut egal wie es derzeit aussieht? Es ist noch NICHT für die öffentlichkeit gedacht und da ist das Design dass aller letzte was zählt.
Mehr als herum heuln können hier wohl einige nicht.

Edit:


Kaktus schrieb:


> @Kuomo
> So ein Leak ist für User interessant die sich gerne mit neuen Techniken beschäftigen. Man kann oft schon Dinge ergründen die anderen Nutzern nicht offen stehen. Für den typischen user ist so etwas uninteressant, aber viele spielen eben gerne herum, testen und geben so Infos weiter die man sonst vielleicht erst viel später bekommt.


 
Zumindest einer der nicht herum heult dass Win8 MILESTONE1 kacke aussehen soll.


----------



## Explosiv (13. April 2011)

krauthead schrieb:


> @all
> Ist es nicht absolut egal wie es derzeit aussieht? Es ist noch NICHT für die öffentlichkeit gedacht und da ist das Design dass aller letzte was zählt.
> Mehr als herum heuln können hier wohl einige nicht.



/signed 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Letztlich bringt es MS nichts alte Zöpfe abzuschneiden, wenn die große Maase der User noch mit Systemen arbeitet, die technisch aus dem letzten Jahrtausend sind. Ich sage nur 32bit-Bussysteme und 3 TB-HDDs. Da Win 8 auch den Mobilmarkt zurückerobern soll, können sie nichteinmal auf eine 32bit-Version verzichten. Was soll da also an tiefgreifenden Änderungen kommen, außer das Ganze stabiler, genügsamer (Ressourcenmangment) und noch schneller zu machen.


----------



## Kaktus (13. April 2011)

Also wer bei Alpha Versionen über die Optik jammert, der hat sie doch nicht mehr alle.... Entschuldigung für die Ausdrucksweise.  Aber die Optik ist so ziemlich das uninteressanteste bei einer Alpha oder Beta Version. Das ist kein Spiel, das ist ein Betriebssystem. Und selbst bei Spielen sollte man erst auf die Story, die Funktionen und dann auf die Optik schauen.


----------



## cubbi223 (13. April 2011)

Was Hab ihr alle gegen Vista. Ich nutze es , neben Windows 7. 

Auf meinem PC nutze ich Vista seit längerem und habe keine Probleme gehabt. Mag sein das Vista ohne SP nicht richtig rund lief. aber das wahr bei XP auch so. von Win 95/98 will ich gar nicht erst reden. Ich übrigen ist der Resourcen Hunger von Vista bzw Win 7 gleich groß. beide belegen nach ca 4 stunden Surfen ca 2GB Ram.
auf meinem Laptop nute ich Win 7 und das läuft da auch ohne probleme.


----------



## ChaoZ (13. April 2011)

Panto schrieb:
			
		

> also mehr plan als du wichtigtuer hab ich auf jeden fall. du scheinst null ahnung von der materie zu haben also trag hier nicht so dick auf und mach dich nicht lächerlich. geh dein call of duty zocken, höchstens davon hast du vielleicht ne ahnung mehr auch nicht
> 
> genauso sieht es aus. wenigstens einer der durchblickt hier



Hihihi, ein Flamer. Süß ^.^
Nein, ich respektiere deine Meinung und nehme sie zur Kenntnis.
Meiner Meinung nach ist sie aber Bullshit. Ich bin mit Windows 7 rundum zufrieden.


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Was Hab ihr alle gegen Vista. Ich nutze es , neben Windows 7. und für nen HTPC gibt es für mich keine bessere wahl. denn die "Codec Kacke " bei windows 7 ist echt der Horror. Schalte ich sie alle ab geht meine TV Karte nicht,. chalte ich sie ein gehen viele movies nur noch ohne Ton


Hab mit Vista kein Problem, hab es schnell wieder entsorgt. Tut mir leid, aber die Denkpausen im Desktopbetrieb mit mehreren geöffneten Fenstern waren nur schwer zu ertragen. Da hat MS alles falsch gemacht, und der User war bis zum SP1 ein Alphatester, und das nach den Versprechungen vom neuen Wunder-OS. Bei Win 7 haben sie dann den richtigen Mann zum Verantwortlichen gemacht, daß sah man schon an der Beta (seither benutzte ich Win 7). 
Ich habe mit dem VLC keine Codecprobleme und das ohne zusätzlich installierte Codecs. Der spielt bei mir alles ab, was Videoformat ist. Hab´ allerdings auch keinen Blue-Ray-Schnickschnack.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Also wer bei Alpha Versionen über die Optik jammert, der hat sie doch nicht mehr alle.... Entschuldigung für die Ausdrucksweise.  Aber die Optik ist so ziemlich das uninteressanteste bei einer Alpha oder Beta Version. Das ist kein Spiel, das ist ein Betriebssystem. Und selbst bei Spielen sollte man erst auf die Story, die Funktionen und dann auf die Optik schauen.


 

Naja Optik ist für mich schon wichtig, oder schaust du bei einer Frau (oder Mann?) auch nur auf die Inneren Werte?
Das diese wohl in diesem Fall nicht so bleiben wird ist ja wohl klar. Es geht auch nicht um die Farbe des Startmenus etc. Es geht um die allgemine Visualisierung, da gäbe es bestimmt mehere Möglichkeiten als diesen peinlichen Balken und ein paar 4eckige Symbole. Naja wer nichts davon versteht... Über die Funktionen würde ich mich ja auch gerne unterhalten, jedoch weiss man bisher nur von neuen Funktionen die man mit Win7 anhand von Tools schon gratis runterladen kann.

Auf was man schauen soll kannst du ruhig mal mir überlassen. Wenn ich sage das es beka*kt aussieht dan mein ich das so und darf das wohl auch sagen, dafür ist ein Forum da!

Was ist den das interessante nun an Win8 ? Das es nur ein billiger Abklatsch wird für Leute die keine Tools installieren können? 

Und zum Schluss, ein Game mit hässlicher Grafik macht ja auch nicht wirklich Spass ausser man ist im Zelda Zeitalter hängen geblieben Und viel mehr sieht man nun mal nicht, die Usernews besteht nur aus einem halbherzigen Screenshot und 2-3 Sätzen die Google rausgespuckt hat. Vielleicht die News ein bisschen durchdachter Gestalten und andere Gedenkanstösse und Informationen liefern statt andere zu beleidigen die zu so einer minderwertigen News sogar noch was schreiben.


----------



## Kaktus (13. April 2011)

@Darkfleet85
Nochmal für die Kiddis... das ist eine Alpha Version, da wird überhaupt noch nicht an der optischen Oberfläche gearbeitet.  In der Regel wird immer die Vorgängerversion in der Grundausstattung genommen. Die Optik interessiert in diesem Stadium der Entwicklung rein niemanden der sich auch nur ein bisschen mit der Thematik auskennt. 

Und du willst wirklich Frauen mit Software vergleichen?  Dazu sag ich mal nix.


----------



## nyso (13. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Und du willst wirklich Frauen mit Software vergleichen?  Dazu sag ich mal nix.


 
Wieso?
Die Frau hat die Software, und der Mann die Hardware


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. April 2011)

Wobei es recht häufig vorkommen soll, dass die "Software" die "Hardware" flasht und somit umprogrammiert wird


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @Darkfleet85
> Nochmal für die Kiddis... das ist eine Alpha Version, da wird überhaupt noch nicht an der optischen Oberfläche gearbeitet.  In der Regel wird immer die Vorgängerversion in der Grundausstattung genommen. Die Optik interessiert in diesem Stadium der Entwicklung rein niemanden der sich auch nur ein bisschen mit der Thematik auskennt.
> 
> Und du willst wirklich Frauen mit Software vergleichen?  Dazu sag ich mal nix.


 
Erstens bin ich kein Kiddie, sondern ein Erwachsener Mann der in der Realtität sicher nicht so mit sich sprechen lassen würde!

Zweitens:

Es geht nicht um die Frauen sondern um "Optik", und diese kann man auf alles beziehen das man sehen kann, nicht immer die Subjektive vertauschen. Wirst ja wohl noch einen einfachen Vergleich interpretieren können...
Ich habe die Frau genommen weil sie auch eine "Story" und eine "Bedienoberfläche" hat.. das nennt man vernetztes Denken..

Die Bedienoberfläche ist nunmal das was du am Schluss siehst, oder schaust du in dein Windowkit rein? Nein auf deinen Bildschirm.

Was ist den daran so interessant das es eine Usernews ist? Es wurden ja nicht mal neue Funktionen beschrieben (ausser die, welche wir schon lange mittels Tools haben)

Das einzige was es geben kann sind neue Funktionen + eine "effizientere" Oberfläche und davon sieht man hier gar nichts. Worüber soll man sich den Unterhalten, über die "8" die hinter Windows steht und schier unendlich scheint?


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Nunja, das ist eine Entwicklerversion. Wieviel Sinn macht da eine transparente Oberfläche und ähnliches. Da geht es um Funktionalität. Ich hoffe, daß wieder eine offene Betaphase kommt, Feedback kann sehr hilfreich sein, hat Win 7 bewiesen.
Dann werden wir sehen, was sich konkret geändert hat.
Und ja mich interessieren neue Dinge. Das nennt man im Volksmund auch "Neugier", wird nur manchmal missinterpretiert.

Darkfleet85
"Erstens bin ich kein Kiddie, sondern ein Erwachsener Mann der in der Realtität sicher nich so mit sich sprechen lassen würde!"

Gut, daß es hier keine Paßbildpflicht für den Avatar gibt...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. April 2011)

Ja klar gehts auch um Funktionalität, welche auch darin besteht einer möglich einfachen, schnellen Bedienoberfläche, gibt ja aber nichts neues das man bisher nutzen kann ausser dem integrieten Mounter. Man darf ja wohl das Thema anschneiden ohne gerade beleidigt zu werden. Dass das GUI nicht vordergründig ist weiss ich auch, sonst könnt ich auch mit Fingerfarbe ein Design auf meinen Bildschirm malen.

Bin seit Commodore 64 dabei, ich "kiddie" weiss schon um was es geht.

"Wie der Windows-Spezialist und Blogger Stephen Chapman berichtet, heißt es im LinkedIn-Profil der Microsoft-Mitarbeiterin Meng Yang, dass sie derzeit mit "Design und Entwicklung eines Frameworks der nächsten Generation für die grafische Benutzeroberfläche für Windows 8" beschäftigt ist.
Weitere Angaben zu dieser Tätigkeit macht die Ingenieurin für Software-Entwicklung in dem Profil nicht. Es ist daher fraglich, ob lediglich ein Update der Benutzeroberfläche gemeint ist, bei dem ein neues Rahmenwerk zum Einsatz kommt, oder ob die Veränderungen deutlich tiefgreifender sein und weiter gehen werden. 

Microsoft strebt derzeit eine Veröffentlichung von Windows Codename "8" im Jahr 2012 an, wie ein ebenfalls von Chapman veröffentlichter interner Zeitplan zeigt. Darüber hinaus wurde zuletzt bekannt, dass das neue Betriebssystem mit verbesserten Netzwerkfunktionen daher kommen soll."


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. April 2011)

Ist doch ein guter Weg von MS dazu überzugehen, immer mehr der unnützen Funktionen (Moviemaker, MSN u.ä.) die mich nur gestört haben optional zur Verfügung zu stellen und immermehr nützliche Funktionen einzubauen (Imagemount wird sich allerdings wohl nur auf Standard-ISO-Images beziehen, Daemontools bleiben weiter nötig, aber immerhin).


----------



## Dennisth (13. April 2011)

Also ich warte noch so 3-4 Monate und habe den einen legalen Beta 1/2/3 Zugang. MS macht das doch bestimmt wieder wie bei Win7 Betas und RCs für alle.

Ich freue mich ja am meisten auf den ARM-Support. Ich sehe schon HTC Handys mit Windows 8 oder das iPad mit Windows 8 

Wer lieber ein schlankes, komplett individuel Anpassbares System haben will soll zu Linux wechseln aber da ist es nicht mit "Weiter -> Weiter -> Fertigstellen" getan 

Ich bin mit Windows 7 zufrieden und wenn MS bei Win8 keinen Mist baut wird das ein super OS 

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## cubbi223 (13. April 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Hab mit Vista kein Problem, hab es schnell wieder entsorgt. Tut mir leid, aber die Denkpausen im Desktopbetrieb mit mehreren geöffneten Fenstern waren nur schwer zu ertragen. Da hat MS alles falsch gemacht, und der User war bis zum SP1 ein Alphatester, und das nach den Versprechungen vom neuen Wunder-OS. Bei Win 7 haben sie dann den richtigen Mann zum Verantwortlichen gemacht, daß sah man schon an der Beta (seither benutzte ich Win 7).
> Ich habe mit dem VLC keine Codecprobleme und das ohne zusätzlich installierte Codecs. Der spielt bei mir alles ab, was Videoformat ist. Hab´ allerdings auch keinen Blue-Ray-Schnickschnack.


 

Nun Ja der VLC ist aber keine "all Wunder" Waffe. von Hardware Beschleunigung hört er bis heute nicht. FFDShow  kann das. Mediaplyerclassic kann die Auch. aber ich nutze den MC von Vista bzw Win 7. daher bin ich auf Codec Pakete angewiesen. 
Wen ich nur das abspiele betrachte ist der VLC Müll


----------



## Progs-ID (14. April 2011)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Also ich warte noch so 3-4 Monate und habe den einen legalen Beta 1/2/3 Zugang. MS macht das doch bestimmt wieder wie bei Win7 Betas und RCs für alle.
> 
> Ich freue mich ja am meisten auf den ARM-Support. Ich sehe schon HTC Handys mit Windows 8 oder das iPad mit Windows 8
> 
> ...


Bin der selben Meinung. ARM-Support wird immer wichtiger. Da macht Microsoft sicher nichts falsch.


----------



## cubbi223 (14. April 2011)

Bin auch für ARM Support. Bleibt nur zu hoffen das andere Software hersteller dann nachziehen


----------



## lord-elveon (14. April 2011)

Gnome schrieb:


> Windows 8 wird von mir vermutlich ausgelassen. Ich seh es nicht ein, aller 2 Jahre 120 Euro fürn Betriebssystem auszugeben. Windows 7 is super und wofür ein Windows 8 was genauso ausschaut wie Windoof 7?


Wie es schon mehrere gesagt haben (und auch übrigens bei der TechDemo auf ARM-Prozessoren vor ein paar Monaten zu sehen/hören war), ist Windows 8 noch mit der Siebener-Benutzeroberfläche ausgestattet, denn...



Kaktus schrieb:


> Also wer bei Alpha Versionen über die Optik jammert, der hat sie doch nicht mehr alle.... Entschuldigung für die Ausdrucksweise.  Aber die Optik ist so ziemlich das uninteressanteste bei einer Alpha oder Beta Version. Das ist kein Spiel, das ist ein Betriebssystem. Und selbst bei Spielen sollte man erst auf die Story, die Funktionen und dann auf die Optik schauen.


... genau, die wird erst später ausgeliefert! Schaut euch doch mal die IE10 Platform Preview an - hat die ne GUI? graaade so. Da geht es um das was unter der Haube steckt - und wies aussieht wird ganz am Ende draufgespielt.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Naja Optik ist für mich schon wichtig, oder schaust du bei einer Frau (oder Mann?) auch nur auf die Inneren Werte?
> Das diese wohl in diesem Fall nicht so bleiben wird ist ja wohl klar. Es geht auch nicht um die Farbe des Startmenus etc. Es geht um die allgemine Visualisierung, da gäbe es bestimmt mehere Möglichkeiten als diesen peinlichen Balken und ein paar 4eckige Symbole. Naja wer nichts davon versteht... Über die Funktionen würde ich mich ja auch gerne unterhalten, jedoch weiss man bisher nur von neuen Funktionen die man mit Win7 anhand von Tools schon gratis runterladen kann.


Ich dachte ja soagr eigentlich dass Windows 8 ein Tock-Release ist (wie Vista) bei dem sich mehr ändern wird... Bestes Beispiel ist die ARM-Funktionalität, die dazu kommt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die nur wenig an der GUI ändern werden, die haben ja noch Zeit bis 2013 (wenn 2012 die letzte Beta/RC rauskommt).



Dennisth schrieb:


> Also ich warte noch so 3-4 Monate und habe den einen legalen Beta 1/2/3 Zugang. MS macht das doch bestimmt wieder wie bei Win7 Betas und RCs für alle.


*dito* -> Betajäger


----------

